# Beware of Northeast Skiology



## drjeff (Nov 19, 2021)

Just putting an FYI out to this group. The social media feeds run by skiology Matt (who isn't by degree a meteorologist- but I will admit does a weather analysis on par with most average pay for info ski weather sites) isn't a ski resort insider, regardless of the insinuations he makes. So do your financial supporting of his site with some skepticism and a grain of salt. 

Since as a person who has contributed in the 3 figures to his site over the last year or so found out this week that if you choose to be part of a social media group that questions anything he says (Northeast Clownology) on FB, that he will direct messenge you threatening to ban you from his site) and then apparently trying to post to his site that Killington passed FIS snow control for this year's WC cup races, when he speculated on his site a day before that his weather thoughts didn't think it would happen, was agregious enough for him to ban me from his FB group, it will happen to you too...)

Additionally you are never allowed to have your own critically thinking ideas about anything COVID, as he apparently is incapable of considering a thought process anything other that Dr Fauci's whom as most anyone now should be able to see should be brought into question!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 19, 2021)

Truthfully if you choose to follow or support him you are supporting someone who based on almost 20 years of industry contact friends they give likes to my criticism of him, and isn't a meteorologist (regardless of the impression he gives before eventually admitting he only took 1 semester of meteorology in college), so he isn't the "cool kid" or knows all the stuff he claims to insider wise short of some Indy pass stuff, since he is on their payroll.

And for full disclosure to give back to the kids competition programs at Mount Snow (which has  been  my home resort for close to 20 yrs and have been a 2nd home owner at for 15yrs), as of about a month ago, I am now an employee of the events staff at Mount Snow, who put on all the races each season!


----------



## cdskier (Nov 19, 2021)

I'm amazed it took this long to finally have a thread about this topic.


----------



## Mainer (Nov 20, 2021)

Skiology matt is a douche (good thread name) might be a hot topic thread. Dr make sure you like your opening posts


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 20, 2021)

Know a free source that provides better insight into weather issues relevant to NE skiers than he does? Meteorologist or no he has provided me with good predictions, insight and information.

I do feel his extreme Vail bashing gets old. 
An issue on this site too.


----------



## Edd (Nov 20, 2021)

cdskier said:


> I'm amazed it took this long to finally have a thread about this topic.


Never heard of this guy.


----------



## Pez (Nov 20, 2021)

Welcome to the internet?

Rebecca's NE weather page is a good one.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 20, 2021)

We all have handicaps.

Rebecca and Matt have one thing in common.  Both are right all the time, and invest significant energy working to prove it.  When a prediction doesn't verify, there is a migration. It doesn't diminish the quality of what they do, but it is tiresome.  One difference not too hard to see, Matt is a leftie, Rebecca a rightie, politically. IMO some of what he is doing — the weather, which is only a portion of it — is valuable, if somewhat vexing.

I had also contributed money in the past, but haven't recently. Like some others, I was put off by last winter by the whole "I can ski Vermont because I am media" thing. True or not, IMO it really added to the tension of that moment.

I try to speak my piece over there, without getting banned.


----------



## slatham (Nov 20, 2021)

While he does provide some useful weather insight, especially if you don’t know much about the weather (obviously not the case for this crew), he gets over his skis when he gets into ski area ops etc. Or at least he has in a few cases where I knew the facts and he was off base but speaking as an authority on the matter.

On the World Cup, I just don’t know where he was getting his information from and in hindsight it’s obvious he was just making a prediction based on no actual knowledge, without any caveats that he didn’t have any true knowledge of the situation (ex. He thought the trail needed to be completed,fully race ready, including injecting the course with water {probably not needed with the glop they’ve been making}, before positive snow control). And like Dr Jeff, dismissing my prediction he’d be wrong and they’d get positive snow control on Wednesday, and continue making snow thereafter. And then of course does not acknowledging that (for once!!) I got it right LOL.......

Banning you from the site might be a blessing.....


----------



## 1dog (Nov 20, 2021)

drjeff said:


> Truthfully if you choose to follow or support him you are supporting someone who based on almost 20 years of industry contact friends they give likes to my criticism of him, and isn't a meteorologist (regardless of the impression he gives before eventually admitting he only took 1 semester of meteorology in college), so he isn't the "cool kid" or knows all the stuff he claims to insider wise short of some Indy pass stuff, since he is on their payroll.
> 
> And for full disclosure to give back to the kids competition programs at Mount Snow (which has  been  my home resort for close to 20 yrs and have been a 2nd home owner at for 15yrs), as of about a month ago, I am now an employee of the events staff at Mount Snow, who put on all the races each season!


You either avoid Rule #5 ( I think ) in Rules for Radicals -' if you can't debate on merits/facts/etc. then ridicule. '; or you get banned. At least banning tells you that like most banning of free speech, well, flack is always heaviest over the target.  I'm a bit of a weather buff but have seen no need to pay for info when there are live radar shots and so many sites that offer predictions that are no less  accurate.   Was a kid when Don Kent predicted 2" in the Blizzard of '78 - 4' later - it was the end of his career. . . . .


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2021)

Wait, people give that guy money?  Seriously?


----------



## cdskier (Nov 20, 2021)

Harvey said:


> We all have handicaps.
> 
> Rebecca and Matt have one thing in common.  Both are right all the time, and invest significant energy working to prove it.  When a prediction doesn't verify, there is a migration. It doesn't diminish the quality of what they do, but it is tiresome.  One difference not too hard to see, Matt is a leftie, Rebecca a rightie, politically.  IMO what some of what he is doing — the weather, which is only a portion of it — is valuable if somewhat vexing.
> 
> ...



His ego is huge. The fact that he was pushing extremely hard about how important it was that everyone follow the rules last year but then went on to say they didn't apply to him because he's "media" was ridiculous. VT Ski and Ride I think it was called him out on it in an article and he flipped out.

I also can't stand when he criticizes NWS about being "slow" to update forecasts and things like that. NWS is comprised of professionals. They update forecasts at set intervals. They don't make an update every time a single model shows something new.

It also drives me nuts how he is "always" right. He's made comments about Sugarbush operationally on things he thought they would do in the past and I've told him he's wrong and he continued to insist his prediction for what they would do would be accurate (of course it wasn't...and I figured if I went back and posted "I told you so" that I'd be banned knowing how fragile he is). You could probably count on one hand the number of times he's been to Sugarbush, yet somehow he thinks he knows more than a long-time season passholder that skis there all the time.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 20, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> Wait, people give that guy money?  Seriously?


Yup....there's many people that seem to worship the ground this guy walks on and kiss his ass. He even sells merchandise now which people also buy (shirts, stickers, etc).


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2021)

Weird


----------



## NYDB (Nov 20, 2021)

Edd said:


> Never heard of this guy.


Me neither, except for the bitching around here.   

 I think if you aren't in the metaverse or on the facebook there is a whole lot of stupid shit like this that you don't get to hear about.


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 20, 2021)

Edd said:


> Never heard of this guy.


Really ? He was the Douche that sent people around harassing ski areas that were still open when Covid hit the fan. his whack a do followers were threatening ski area employees and video taping the parking lots on the day everything got shut down


----------



## Edd (Nov 20, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> Me neither, except for the bitching around here.
> 
> I think if you aren't in the metaverse or on the facebook there is a whole lot of stupid shit like this that you don't get to hear about.


I do miss stuff not being on Facebook for sure. 


JDMRoma said:


> Really ? He was the Douche that sent people around harassing ski areas that were still open when Covid hit the fan. his whack a do followers were threatening ski area employees and video taping the parking lots on the day everything got shut down


Didn’t know about any of that either. Surprised he’s not a member here, or maybe he has been.


----------



## urungus (Nov 20, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> Me neither, except for the bitching around here.
> 
> I think if you aren't in the metaverse or on the facebook there is a whole lot of stupid shit like this that you don't get to hear about.



There is also a thread about this guy on Killington Zone


----------



## abc (Nov 20, 2021)

drjeff said:


> Since as a person who has contributed in the 3 figures to his site over the last year or so found out this week that if you choose to be part of a social media group that questions anything he says (Northeast Clownology) on FB, that he will direct messenge you threatening to ban you from his site) and then apparently trying to post to his site that Killington passed FIS snow control for this year's WC cup races, when he speculated on his site a day before that his weather thoughts didn't think it would happen, was agregious enough for him to ban me from his FB group, it will happen to you too...)


I confess I don't quite understand the rational of "contributing" money to a private commercial enterprise. (Many web site and blogs falls into that category)

I only donates to non-profits. Web sites, blogs, FB personalities, on the other hand, the owners are in it to make a profit. I feel it should stand on their own without a continuous stream of free money. I would loan someone money if I believe in the commercial prospect, or pay a subscription if I find the product indispensable. But never give free money to an enterprise that aims to make a profit. The free money just encourages poor financial discipline. 

When a site/blog owner bans posters who contradict them, it's a clear sign the owner aren't running it as a commercial enterprise, but as a venue to get their ego stroked. The last thing they should get is money! They should pay for that ego stoking. 

Leave that for their worshipers. It's the new church, for those who believe in it.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 20, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> Wait, people give that guy money?  Seriously?


Sounds like a "fool and his money" thing.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 20, 2021)

I'm not sure you could call Skiology a business. I think that is the goal, but it's a really tough thing to do.  Ski The East has sort of "perfected" that model, and personally I consider STE a failure.

I learned in my 20s, that taking something you love to do, and trying to make it a business, can ruin it for you.  I was a passionate artist, and tried to make it, and the experience put me off fine art forever. When I found blogging, I learned I loved it in the same way. I will never try to turn it into a true business.  I certainly have costs that I try to cover with advertising, and the only ask I make is that, if you value what we do, you don't use ad blockers when visiting our site.

I hate begging, and don't do it.  The ad block thing is a close as I come to it. And I don't mention it too often.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 20, 2021)

He also has stated there is too much snow of powder days.  It was a couple of years ago, that he complained about.  Someone else may remember better than I as I just heard about.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 20, 2021)

Lol guy is such a dork and his culty fans are worse

I’m at killington skiing in the sun - life is good


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 20, 2021)

Puck it said:


> He also has stated there is too much snow of powder days.  It was a couple of years ago, that he complained about.  Someone else may remember better than I as I just heard about.


I believe it was anything over 6 inches is too much ! too hard to board in I guess !


----------



## icecoast1 (Nov 20, 2021)

drjeff said:


> Just putting an FYI out to this group. The social media feeds run by skiology Matt (who isn't by degree a meteorologist- but I will admit does a weather analysis on par with most average pay for info ski weather sites) isn't a ski resort insider, regardless of the insinuations he makes. So do your financial supporting of his site with some skepticism and a grain of salt.
> 
> Since as a person who has contributed in the 3 figures to his site over the last year or so found out this week that if you choose to be part of a social media group that questions anything he says (Northeast Clownology) on FB, that he will direct messenge you threatening to ban you from his site) and then apparently trying to post to his site that Killington passed FIS snow control for this year's WC cup races, when he speculated on his site a day before that his weather thoughts didn't think it would happen, was agregious enough for him to ban me from his FB group, it will happen to you too...)
> 
> Additionally you are never allowed to have your own critically thinking ideas about anything COVID, as he apparently is incapable of considering a thought process anything other that Dr Fauci's whom as most anyone now should be able to see should be brought into question!



That guy is such a toolbag, after lecturing people about COVID and then disregarding the rules himself, I can't believe people give that guy money.   Putting it in a barrel and lighting it on fire would be a better use of your cash


----------



## abc (Nov 20, 2021)

Harvey said:


> I'm not sure you could call Skiology a business. I think *that is the goal*


That makes it ”a business”. Therefore should stand on its own in terms of financing. 

On the ad blocker front, some sites gently put up a banner to remind you turn off the ad blocker. Some sites simply wouldn’t let you read the content with an ad blocker (and offer a subscription to avoid ads). I think those are quite reasonable ways to get financial support in exchange for contents people really care about.


----------



## abc (Nov 20, 2021)

Way back when (to be specific, late 80’s and early 90’s), there were computer software technical discussion boards that were run not for profit. The owner(s) were typically running it to get technical discussions to help each other. I contributed to those back then, as my job performance (and income from such) was significantly enhanced thanks to ideas/advices from such boards. Those were the days there were no advertising on discussion boards.

But eventually, even those boards started cashing in with advertising. That’s when I stoped contributing financially. After all, they were no longer ”free”: my present alone (“eyeballs”) was revenue to them. So there’s no point in my giving money on top of just being there.

BTW, I tune my ad blocker very loose. I want ads to come in. I’m also a believer in targeted ads being the future direction of internet commerce (rather than being bombarded by totally irrelevant ads). So I’m helping sites and algorithm creators by allowing ads and acting on ads that interest me. I see that as my “payment” to contents I like. 

Those are my geeky response to the current state of internet commerce.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 20, 2021)

Harvey said:


> I'm not sure you could call Skiology a business. I think that is the goal


Let me rephrase this.

I personally wouldn't classify it as a business. It relies on volunteers, requires hours of labor, and doesn't providing a living wage for one person. To me it's more like a full time hobby. I don't believe the CEO would agree with me.


----------



## abc (Nov 20, 2021)

Harvey said:


> o me it's more like a full time hobby.


OK, I'll give you that.

But again, why should I fund someone else's hobby? Oh wait, I'm already doing that.

By visiting, my "eyeball" counts in the google analytic in calculating ad prices. Fine, I have no problem someone is benefiting (financial or another way) from my being there, as long as the content is to my interest.

And if my interest/hobby aligns with a blog/forum/site, I don't even give a second thought on "volunteering" my time on them too.

But contributing money is a more significant step. I'm not a believer of the "community service" talk. Too many owners aren't "providing community service". They're either fanning their ego, aiming for eventual financial payoff, or even padding their resume etc. I would only give money for one of two purposes, 1) non-profit, 2) investment. 99% of the sites we're talking about aren't that.

Don't get me wrong. I'm not against anyone making their hobby pay. Or at least a bit of income to offset the expense of their hobby. I just don't have any illusion as to what all these bloggers are doing. As such, I'm not motivated in financing these hobbyists.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 20, 2021)

abc we aren't disagreeing.   When I said "to me it's more like a full time hobby" I was talking about Skiology.  NYSkiBlog is more like a regular hobby. Part time, with no revenue goals or expectations.

I don't think you should fund Skiology, unless you really believe in it and want to insure it continues.

I feel like saying PLEASE is BS.  Spend your money on things you want, that provide value to you.


----------



## abc (Nov 20, 2021)

We're not disagreeing.


Harvey said:


> I don't think you should fund Skiology, unless you really believe in it and want to insure it continues.


I haven't even heard of Skiology until this thread. So obviously I wouldn't have any motivation to fund it. But if it provides an indispensable service to some, I could understand why they may wish to "insure it continues".

But judging from the comments in this thread, that is far from the truth. It sounds more like a hobby, a hobby to get an ego trip! It's just coincidental that it occasionally have some useful content. 

Sorry for being such a cynic. I've been an enthusiastic early user of "crowd sourced information" (or the glorified term of "online community", a term I dislike). But I'm not a fan of blogs. I've seen all kinds of sites pretending to be what they're not. A lot of the time, even the owner (blogger) don't realize it consciously. They just follow where their hobby take them. Nothing wrong with that. It's the follower/worshiper that I found naive.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 20, 2021)

abc said:


> We're not disagreeing.
> 
> I haven't even heard of Skiology until this thread. So obviously I wouldn't have any motivation to fund it. But if it provides an indispensable service to some, I could understand why they may wish to "insure it continues".
> 
> ...


The guy has 20k fans so somebody likes it.

One thing that drew me in, he would make windhold forecasts.  If you're a regular at a mountain you know what is what.  And truthfully I'd probably never go to a place I didn't know after a big storm, but that seemed pretty cool to me.


----------



## abc (Nov 20, 2021)

Harvey said:


> The guy has 20k fans so somebody likes it.


How many of those fans actually pay attention?

(I ask because a close friend of mine told me he has 10k followers but he suspect many of them are too lazy to remove themselves after the initial "check it out" period)



Harvey said:


> One thing that drew me in, he would make windhold forecasts. If you're a regular at a mountain you know what is what. And truthfully I'd probably never go to a place I didn't know after a big storm, but that seemed pretty cool to me.


Well, if his predictions are good, I can see others consider it worthwhile. Is it?


----------



## eatskisleep (Nov 20, 2021)

JDMRoma said:


> Really ? He was the Douche that sent people around harassing ski areas that were still open when Covid hit the fan. his whack a do followers were threatening ski area employees and video taping the parking lots on the day everything got shut down


Holy shit that’s nuts! Wtf is wrong with people


----------



## urungus (Nov 20, 2021)

abc said:


> Well, if his predictions are good, I can see others consider it worthwhile. Is it?


He predicted Killington would not get the green light for World Cup.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2021)

eatskisleep said:


> Holy shit that’s nuts! Wtf is wrong with people


It is true.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 21, 2021)

Sure he's full of himself. Most folks promoting themselves on the Internet are. 

I still find it a useful source of information about where to ski when for optimal weather, snow, and snow making conditions, that is provided for free and conveniently pops up on my Facebook feed since I follow him.

If someone values the info he provides enough to want to give him some money, that's cool to. I haven't noticed him asking for money in a way I find annoying, and have not yet given him any.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 21, 2021)

Sounds like this guy would be a blast at a party.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 21, 2021)

abc said:


> How many of those fans actually pay attention?


Unknown, to me anyway.

There is definitely some valuable info there. I want a 7-10 day heads up on storm POTENTIAL. If it doesn't pan out I'm ok with it. But I need more than 3-5 days to plan an escape from work.

But IMO it's like 24 hour cable news. If you feel like you have to speak, all the time, at every moment. There will be a lot of BS.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 21, 2021)

When Facebook Groups Turn Ugly: A Response to Skiology Matt — VT SKI + RIDE
					

Northeast Skiology's Matthew Bramble makes unfounded and false allegations. Skiology Matt attacks members of Northeast Clownology and others.




					vtskiandride.com
				




This is a nice summation from vtskiandride about an incident they had with him last year.

He does a good job with his weather a analysis. 

His ability to handle anyone attempting to have a different opinion than his or add a bit of perspective from a different angle has created many problems for him and some followers of his site


----------



## abc (Nov 21, 2021)

Harvey said:


> it's like 24 hour cable news. If you feel like you have to speak, all the time, at every moment. There will be a lot of BS.


Who knows if those "controversy" isn't created on purpose to drum up post counts?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 21, 2021)

abc said:


> Who knows if those "controversy" isn't created on purpose to drum up post counts?


Considering that he has taken great pride in getting to 20k followers, and then often bans those who disagree with him, I doubt that he views controversy as a way to drum up post counts, especially as someone who has been on the receiving end of his private messenges ranting on about people in certain groups threatening him physical harm (this is just online discussion afterall) and then following up with an ultimatum that unless one stops following certain groups, you will be banned from his site.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 21, 2021)

jaytrem said:


> Sounds like a "fool and his money" thing.


lol...giving money to meteorologists.


----------



## x10003q (Nov 21, 2021)

abc said:


> Who knows if those "controversy" isn't created on purpose to drum up post counts?


Has anybody seen drjeff and Matt in the same place?????Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 21, 2021)

cdskier said:


> His ego is huge


I left his group on FB over a year ago because that ego was ridiculously huge.  My way or the highway.  I chose the latter.


----------



## mtl1076 (Nov 21, 2021)

When is he selling magic tickets for profit? That should be an interesting event.


----------



## SkiologyMatt (Nov 22, 2021)

Hey it's Skiology Matt.  I go by that name because of bad people like to threaten me and lie about me.  The internet is a rough place and I'm a bit exposed, certainly more than I want to be.  My name is Matt and I'm a real person, quite normal, and like everyone maybe special in some ways and not in others.  The 25,000 people in the group I run are not fans either, they're just members of a group I run and I appreciate some of them like they appreciate me.  I'm not a celebrity.  I produce content and people read and discuss it, and yes I'm opinionated, but I think it works for what I do there, but not in real life.

And yes, some people don't like me.  There are a lot of people there and I can't make everyone happy.  I'm OK with that, I mean, I have to be, but I wouldn't choose it that way if I actually had a choice, but that's the Internet.  The group is free to join and also leave, no one is trapped.  I wish more people would realize that.

I mentioned the threats already.  Jeff engaged with my stalkers, probably unknowingly, maybe not, doesn't matter.  I knew about this because people sending me threats referenced the thread he took part in.  A bunch of stuff about how DrJeff believed I was autistic and was otherwise insulting, and he went on about an exchange almost a year ago and about how he was right.  Strange behavior by someone who has voluntarily supported what I do.  I asked him privately to disengage from these people, three different times over 2 weeks, I didn't threaten to block him either.  I normally just block people like this for my own safety, it's best to simply disappear, but I figured it wouldn't hurt in the long run to send out an olive branch since we had many vigorous debates, though he wasn't always that nice.  Three times over 2 weeks, no reply, so I blocked him for my safety.  This very thread is evidence that this was the right call.  If people don't understand the danger of being stalked and getting random people threatening you then there is something wrong with them.  Jeff, you are better than this.

And to Matt L.  As a GM you not only represent yourself on the internet, you represent your entire ski area and every single person who works there and even your customers.  Trolling people on the Internet is not normal for people in your position.  If you want to go and join the stalker group who among other things makes claims that I drug and molest children, or that I'm gay, or that I got people to threaten a resort, or that I violated travel restrictions, and straight out doxxing me while people are in fact threating me with violence, you go right the f--- ahead and join.  Grow up man.


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 22, 2021)

Yikes


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## skiur (Nov 22, 2021)

The internet is stalking me!!!!!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 22, 2021)

lol!


----------



## NYDB (Nov 22, 2021)

SkiologyMatt said:


> I mentioned the threats already.  Jeff engaged with my stalkers, probably unknowingly, maybe not, doesn't matter.  I knew about this because people sending me threats referenced the thread he took part in.  A bunch of stuff about how DrJeff believed I was autistic and was otherwise insulting, and he went on about an exchange almost a year ago and about how he was right.  Strange behavior by someone who has voluntarily supported what I do.  I asked him privately to disengage from these people, three different times over 2 weeks, I didn't threaten to block him either.  I normally just block people like this for my own safety, it's best to simply disappear, but I figured it wouldn't hurt in the long run to send out an olive branch since we had many vigorous debates, though he wasn't always that nice.  Three times over 2 weeks, no reply, so I blocked him for my safety.  This very thread is evidence that this was the right call.  If people don't understand the danger of being stalked and getting random people threatening you then there is something wrong with them.  Jeff, you are better than this.


Wait......Dr. Jeff is threatening you?  Or just calling you out on your bullshit?


----------



## SenorQuesadilla (Nov 22, 2021)

It's cool to see a niche and try and fill it but nobody in their 50's who started snowboarding in 2015 should be acting like an expert on New England ski areas. There are plenty of members here who have kids that know more about the mountains than you do.


----------



## SkiologyMatt (Nov 22, 2021)

SenorQuesadilla said:


> It's cool to see a niche and try and fill it but nobody in their 50's who started snowboarding in 2015 should be acting like an expert on New England ski areas. There are plenty of members here who have kids that know more about the mountains than you do.



I'm sorry Mr self-appointed Quesadilla, I forgot to kiss your ring and ask for permission didn't I?


----------



## icecoast1 (Nov 22, 2021)

SkiologyMatt said:


> .  The 25,000 people in the group I run are not fans either, they're just members of a group I run and I appreciate some of them like they appreciate me.  I'm not a celebrity.  I produce content and people read and discuss it, and yes I'm opinionated, but I think it works for what I do there, but not in real life.
> 
> And yes, some people don't like me.  There are a lot of people there and I can't make everyone happy.



If you had just stuck to the weather which was actually useful information instead of pontificating about things you know little about and shaming people for not following rules that you see fit  which  you went around bragging about being special enough to ignore yourself, your group would probably be a lot bigger and you'd have a lot less enemies out there, just saying


----------



## SkiologyMatt (Nov 22, 2021)

icecoast1 said:


> If you had just stuck to the weather which was actually useful information instead of pontificating about things you know little about and shaming people for not following rules that you see fit  which  you went around bragging about being special enough to ignore yourself, your group would probably be a lot bigger and you'd have a lot less enemies out there, just saying



Fake news!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 22, 2021)

hes talking about mtl1076

still very odd behavior to come in to this forum like this.


----------



## mtl1076 (Nov 22, 2021)

SkiologyMatt said:


> And to Matt L.  As a GM you not only represent yourself on the internet, you represent your entire ski area and every single person who works there and even your customers.  Trolling people on the Internet is not normal for people in your position.  If you want to go and join the stalker group who among other things makes claims that I drug and molest children, or that I'm gay, or that I got people to threaten a resort, or that I violated travel restrictions, and straight out doxxing me while people are in fact threating me with violence, you go right the f--- ahead and join.  Grow up man.


Take it easy there cowboy.  No trolling here. As a member of this community for going on 14 years I made a few comments.  I'd make them again.  No violence of any sort.  For an online personality you need some thicker skin.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 22, 2021)

SkiologyMatt said:


> I'm sorry Mr self-appointed Quesadilla, I forgot to kiss your ring and ask for permission didn't I?



Ironically, that is the attitude you express to those who follow your page.  You have a very hard time with people who have a different view than your own and very much promote an echo chamber on your page.  

I get trying to limit trolling and keeping things on subject.  We do that here.  But you take it to the extreme.


----------



## SkiologyMatt (Nov 22, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> Ironically, that is the attitude you express to those who follow your page.  You have a very hard time with people who have a different view than your own and very much promote an echo chamber on your page.
> 
> I get trying to limit trolling and keeping things on subject.  We do that here.  But you take it to the extreme.



The problem on Facebook is extreme, my DMs would show that.  The problem lies in me being both a content producer as well as the admin, but I take heat for every action a moderator takes if it upsets someone.  COVID and political strife has been a bit challenging, just ask school board members.  I am merely trying to hold things together, but people will walk all over you if you give them an inch.  It wasn't always that way.  You don't see that bad stuff by design because it would scare people away.  It's a handful of people, 90% of them from one extreme.  Can I be better about my approach?  Absolutely.  I keep trying to figure out what might work best, but I'll never make everyone happy.


----------



## WM78 (Nov 22, 2021)

I found Matt and the page several years ago when Vail bought Stowe and it became near impossible to find out about local conditions and weather.  Despite riding for 20 plus years, I had never really heard the term back end snow (even though I had experienced it).  I found the page to be invaluable and when Matt asked for volunteers for moderator, I immediately signed in the first group.  Contrary to popular belief, even though Matt has always been transparent about the fact that we have a team of people who discuss what our policies are, people seem to think that he's some sort of tyrant lord and ruler.  I actually am the toughest mod, I reject a ton of posts.  Initially Matt wanted to shield us from the childish retaliation he suffers so we didn't have Mod badges, but we've always been there.  And also, we are a mix of political opinions.
Yes, we delete comments and block people who are repeat offenders, or trolls.  The amount of adults who throw a tantrum like toddlers when they have a comment deleted is frankly embarrassing.  They throw around things like "free speech" when they clearly have no actual understanding of our constitutional rights - that means yes, you can say things and then yes, we can delete them.  Matt has even deleted a few of my comments over the years, and somehow I manage not to take it personally, because I'm a mature adult who doesn't need constant validation.  The problem with online forums is that tone is up to the interpreter, and the people who complain about Matt always thinking he is right are only upset because he disagrees with them because, apparently, they also always have to be right.   
So those who disagree with Matt and the page are free to not follow, or scroll past the posts that they dislike.  It's distressing that they feel like they have to have a voice to bitch and moan, but I guess that's where we are in the world right now.  It's terrifying that he posts detailed weather and encourages crowd sourced conditions, and has the gall to occasionally mention a global pandemic that has killed countless people.  It least it seems that way to some people.  
And to the OP - if you don't think it's a big deal to belong to a stalker group that threatens violence, I suggest you try to have some empathy and think what it might be like to have that sort of vitriol aimed at you.
For those of you who appreciate then page and the work that we all put into it, thank you.  I hope it's focus makes it stand out from generic ski pages, and that focus benefits your skiing and riding experiences this season.


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 22, 2021)

Hes sending his minions now


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 22, 2021)

SkiologyMatt said:


> The problem on Facebook is extreme, my DMs would show that.  The problem lies in me being both a content producer as well as the admin, but I take heat for every action a moderator takes if it upsets someone.  COVID and political strife has been a bit challenging, just ask school board members.  I am merely trying to hold things together, but people will walk all over you if you give them an inch.  It wasn't always that way.  You don't see that bad stuff by design because it would scare people away.  It's a handful of people, 90% of them from one extreme.  Can I be better about my approach?  Absolutely.  I keep trying to figure out what might work best, but I'll never make everyone happy.



A little humility Can go a long way and accepting that some of your members have been skiing their home mountains longer than you have been alive and might know a little bit more about their operation than you do.  Or the sport in general


----------



## icecoast1 (Nov 22, 2021)

ThatGuy said:


> Hes sending his minions now



Minions or the same guy posting from multiple accounts?


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 22, 2021)

I have no iron in this fire SkiologyMatt, but as a Vermont resident I do have a question.  Did you travel to Vermont during the Covid Emergency Order and avoid the quarantine requirement as an essential worker?  If so, was the basis for being an essential worker your moderation and administration of the Skiology Facebook group - or was it something else?

And if you did this based on your Facebook credentials, don't you think that you fairly subjected yourself to criticism?


----------



## SkiologyMatt (Nov 22, 2021)

VTKilarney said:


> I have no iron in this fire SkiologyMatt, but as a Vermont resident I do have a question.  Did you travel to Vermont during the Covid Emergency Order and avoid the quarantine requirement as an essential worker?  If so, was the basis for being an essential worker your moderation and administration of the Skiology Facebook group - or was it something else?
> 
> And if you did this based on your Facebook credentials, don't you think that you fairly subjected yourself to criticism?



It's a lie.  Stalkers have been claiming that I was violating travel restrictions since I was delivering face shields to hospitals at the start of the pandemic.  The people who lead this effort were violating travel restrictions themselves and are not in fact in favor of them existing.  You've been duped.  Believe what you want though, I can't stop you.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 22, 2021)

There's good content if you sift through the typical fb trash. I don't comment too much but do read. Most of the comment sections are shit as to be expected from social media. Some of the discussions are asking for that. The hate for any Vail properties is kinda overkill and that's coming from a total Vail sucks believer


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 22, 2021)

SkiologyMatt said:


> It's a lie.  Stalkers have been claiming that I was violating travel restrictions since I was delivering face shields to hospitals at the start of the pandemic.



So to be clear, the only thing you did in Vermont was deliver face shields to hospitals?  You did not ski or engage in any recreational activities and you returned home as soon as possible?


----------



## HowieT2 (Nov 22, 2021)

This is great.  much better than our usual preseason snowmaking debates.  very entertaining.  skiology Matt v. Dr. Jeff.  Have at it!


----------



## rebel1916 (Nov 22, 2021)

JDMRoma said:


> Really ? He was the Douche that sent people around harassing ski areas that were still open when Covid hit the fan. his whack a do followers were threatening ski area employees and video taping the parking lots on the day everything got shut down


That was when I got banned by that loon.


----------



## SkiologyMatt (Nov 22, 2021)

VTKilarney said:


> So to be clear, the only thing you did in Vermont was deliver face shields to hospitals?  You did not ski or engage in any recreational activities and you returned home as soon as possible?



I'm probably one of very who actually quarantined before going to VT last winter.  It wasn't that hard given my situation.  Strange that I'm the one being attacked of course.

I also went to VT 3 times during lockdown to move face shield supplies, but the first claim about me violating travel restrictions were when I delivered our first batch of face shields to a hospital in Westchester County where we met with a state senator and got some media coverage which helped us raise money and get more volunteers.  I stood outside that hospital while two people he knew came up and told him that their parent just passed away.  It was surreal.  On my way home I took a video of some graupel that was falling and posted it because it was May and I thought people would appreciate seeing something frozen falling from the sky.  It's not like my stalkers didn't know why I was there, I posted that too later that day.  They're just bad people who want attention, and I'm afraid that I'm giving them too much, so I'm done now.


----------



## rebel1916 (Nov 22, 2021)

WM78 said:


> I found Matt and the page several years ago when Vail bought Stowe and it became near impossible to find out about local conditions and weather.  Despite riding for 20 plus years, I had never really heard the term back end snow (even though I had experienced it).  I found the page to be invaluable and when Matt asked for volunteers for moderator, I immediately signed in the first group.  Contrary to popular belief, even though Matt has always been transparent about the fact that we have a team of people who discuss what our policies are, people seem to think that he's some sort of tyrant lord and ruler.  I actually am the toughest mod, I reject a ton of posts.  Initially Matt wanted to shield us from the childish retaliation he suffers so we didn't have Mod badges, but we've always been there.  And also, we are a mix of political opinions.
> Yes, we delete comments and block people who are repeat offenders, or trolls.  The amount of adults who throw a tantrum like toddlers when they have a comment deleted is frankly embarrassing.  They throw around things like "free speech" when they clearly have no actual understanding of our constitutional rights - that means yes, you can say things and then yes, we can delete them.  Matt has even deleted a few of my comments over the years, and somehow I manage not to take it personally, because I'm a mature adult who doesn't need constant validation.  The problem with online forums is that tone is up to the interpreter, and the people who complain about Matt always thinking he is right are only upset because he disagrees with them because, apparently, they also always have to be right.
> So those who disagree with Matt and the page are free to not follow, or scroll past the posts that they dislike.  It's distressing that they feel like they have to have a voice to bitch and moan, but I guess that's where we are in the world right now.  It's terrifying that he posts detailed weather and encourages crowd sourced conditions, and has the gall to occasionally mention a global pandemic that has killed countless people.  It least it seems that way to some people.
> And to the OP - if you don't think it's a big deal to belong to a stalker group that threatens violence, I suggest you try to have some empathy and think what it might be like to have that sort of vitriol aimed at you.
> For those of you who appreciate then page and the work that we all put into it, thank you.  I hope it's focus makes it stand out from generic ski pages, and that focus benefits your skiing and riding experiences this season.


Found the sock puppet


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 22, 2021)

SkiologyMatt said:


> I'm probably one of very who actually quarantined before going to VT last winter.  It wasn't that hard given my situation.  Strange that I'm the one being attacked of course.
> 
> I also went to VT 3 times during lockdown to move face shield supplies,



Can you please just answer my question?  

When you traveled to Vermont as an "essential worker" and did not quarantine beforehand, did you engage in any recreational activity in Vermont during a trip?

Also, were you actually employed to deliver those face shields?  If not, how do you believe that you fell under the category of an "essential worker", especially when you could have just shipped the face shields?

I am not "attacking" you.  Quite the contrary, I am trying to figure out if the criticisms that have been levied against you are legitimate.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 22, 2021)

he admitted on his page last year that his skiing was allowed bc he was 'media'. I'm not going to dig the depths of facebook to find it, but yes, he did go to recreate and yes he did use that excuse. 

plenty of people here and elsewhere, myself included, bent or broke vermont's rules last year, and generally did so without judgment. its the twisting of the rules and the silly ass contortion of the definition of 'media' that got this guy much deserved flack


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 22, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> he admitted on his page last year that his skiing was allowed bc he was 'media'. I'm not going to dig the depths of facebook to find it, but yes, he did go to recreate and yes he did use that excuse.



Is this true, Matt?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2021)

VTKilarney said:


> Is this true, Matt?


I saw that to I follow it on Facebook also


----------



## SkiologyMatt (Nov 22, 2021)

VTKilarney said:


> Can you please just answer my question?
> 
> When you traveled to Vermont as an "essential worker" and did not quarantine beforehand, did you engage in any recreational activity in Vermont during a trip?
> 
> ...



I was double-legal when entering Vermont all except one time.  I was quarantined and tested as required for all but one minor exception.  Your state also had a universal "work" exception by the time the season started, didn't matter if I was delivering Pepsi to corner stores, covering skiing, or doing marketing.  Before the season there was a specific media exception, but it was just simply a work exception by October and I didn't need to use that except for just one time when I followed a storm from MA to VT in December.  I was fully quarantined the first leg into MA (also required there).  I did have a beer with a friend outside from 20' away, I know, risky right?  I then visited Magic the next day to give them coverage.  There was 30" of pow and I did just 7 runs.  I met with the GM and also discussed my status with him before coming.  I also discussed this with Ski Vermont, and contacted other ski areas before visiting early in the season to discuss my status (all quarantined/tested) and see if they had any objections since not everyone necessarily wanted coverage due to how polarized travel was at first.  And yes, I had obligations that required me to give them coverage as early in the season as possible.  I rode chairlifts alone, got enough photos to do what I needed to do, and posted a wonderful story about Magic that they also re-shared.  I was wiped out with very little sleep and had to clear 30" of snow from my own driveway in between the two visits.  Sucked to not be up for 30" of powder.  Every other trip had no exceptions to the quarantine.  I of course didn't get COVID nor spread it to anyone either.  I got in half my normal number of ski days due to travel restrictions, and didn't enjoy most of them.  I explained my status in the group for every trip for about 2 months until it was old news to most.

This all stems from purposeful selective reading of me being transparent about my plans before the season started and a false narrative put out by people attempting to cause me harm.  The lead was always that I would quarantine and test regardless.  You'll note that the article with false claims repeatedly gives my full name and even my general location.  This is not a mistake and it was the 4th time I was doxxed.  That article was never published in their social media nor featured on their website.  It was a hit piece by one of the members of the stalker group.  My complaints in private were answered by, and I'm paraphrasing in the quotes "well don't put your picture on the internet if you feel threatened".

Bad people.


----------



## SenorQuesadilla (Nov 22, 2021)

Once you start referring to posters here by their actual name instead of their user name I think you lose any ability to criticize people using YOUR name. You've used Matthew [Actual Last Name] in interviews to promote your site and used your name in your facebook group. Doxxing would be publishing your address, not using your name that you yourself put out there many many times. You don't get to go back and delete the internet because you decided to change the name of your company.


----------



## Aardvark (Nov 22, 2021)

> I found Matt and the page several years ago when Vail bought Stowe and it became near impossible to find out about local conditions and weather. Despite riding for 20 plus years, I had never really heard the term back end snow (even though I had experienced it). I found the page to be invaluable and when Matt asked for volunteers for moderator, I immediately signed in the first group. Contrary to popular belief, even though Matt has always been transparent about the fact that we have a team of people who discuss what our policies are, people seem to think that he's some sort of tyrant lord and ruler. I actually am the toughest mod, I reject a ton of posts. Initially Matt wanted to shield us from the childish retaliation he suffers so we didn't


Really? Anyone who knows anything about the weather or Stowe, Mad River or anyhwere in north VT knows to follow Braatencast or a half dozen other good sites. Heck, even NWS Burlington  + Wundergground do a better job. Matt basically reads everyone elses reports and  posts them as his own. Does the same thing with any ski news. He's not giving out any info that someone else -- usually someone who is paid to do this for a living -- has researched and produced. He basically plagiarizes everything. The fact that people pay him to do that is going to land him on the wrong end of a serious lawsuit one day. Plus, what's up with the "threats" and stalking?  Does anyone have any F-ing clue what the F he is talking about? Name one credible. Super paranoid... and f'ing weird dude.


----------



## Aardvark (Nov 22, 2021)

mtl1076 said:


> Take it easy there cowboy.  No trolling here. As a member of this community for going on 14 years I made a few comments.  I'd make them again.  No violence of any sort.  For an online personality you need some thicker skin.


Does represent his entire community.... and we all believe the same thing about you, @SkiologyMatt. You're a douche. Get over yourself and stop whining.


----------



## p_levert (Nov 22, 2021)

This is some weird shit.


----------



## taul (Nov 22, 2021)

Admin, Can we please get Matt an "Industry Rep" badge for his Avater? 
It seems like the rep that he's made for himself within the industry could use a makeover. 

https://vtskiandride.com/northeast-skiology/


----------



## JimG. (Nov 22, 2021)

lol


----------



## mtl1076 (Nov 22, 2021)

taul said:


> Admin, Can we please get Matt an "Industry Rep" badge for his Avater?
> It seems like the rep that he's made for himself within the industry could use a makeover.
> 
> https://vtskiandride.com/northeast-skiology/


How about a new tag, "Media"


----------



## Aardvark (Nov 22, 2021)

mtl1076 said:


> How about a new tag, "Media"


@mtl1076 Better, a tag that says "Fake Media"


----------



## HowieT2 (Nov 22, 2021)

SenorQuesadilla said:


> Once you start referring to posters here by their actual name instead of their user name I think you lose any ability to criticize people using YOUR name. You've used Matthew [Actual Last Name] in interviews to promote your site and used your name in your facebook group. Doxxing would be publishing your address, not using your name that you yourself put out there many many times. You don't get to go back and delete the internet because you decided to change the name of your company.


wait, so your real name isnt senorquesadilla?  huh, who knew.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 22, 2021)

There are scores of people online who give skiing weather analysis, and none of them seem to have the issues that plague SkiologyMatt.  This must mean one of two things:
1) Matt is unlucky and just happens to be the one person who is targeted by harassers and abusers; or
2) Matt is the problem.


----------



## fbrissette (Nov 22, 2021)

VTKilarney said:


> There are scores of people online who give skiing weather analysis, and none of them seem to have the issues that plague SkiologyMatt.  This must mean one of two things:
> 1) Matt is unlucky and just happens to be the one person who is targeted by harassers and abusers; or
> 2) Matt is the problem.


I have no beef in this fight.  Have never heard of this guy.  Still, I think that starting a thread on a public forum to bash someone is kinda lame, irrespective of whether or not the person deserves it.


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 22, 2021)

fbrissette said:


> I have no beef in this fight.  Have never heard of this guy.  Still, I think that starting a thread on a public forum to bash someone is kinda lame, irrespective of whether or not the person deserves it.


Its also going to reinforce his belief that the internet has a vendetta against him.


----------



## Aardvark (Nov 22, 2021)

It's not that easy. If Matt apologized personally and publicly to each person hes banned, DM'd with harassing threats, plagiarized, called supervisors on, dissed publicly ,, that might be a start.  That list is a LOT longer than those who found their way to this thread. Matt dug himself a deep hole. It will take a long time to dig out.  As this guy says:


fbrissette said:


> Still, I think that starting a thread on a public forum to bash someone is kinda lame, irrespective of whether or not the person deserves it.


Think about that., Matt.. Because that's what you've done on Skiology. This is just all the people you've tread on finding their voice.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 22, 2021)

Not sure much more needs to be said here.  Folks have aired their views.  Matt seems to get what people are saying.  I'm going to close this thread on up.


----------

